

Paul Graham at Startup School (2008) (video) - ujjwalg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7K0vRUKXKc

======
ujjwalg
I have read all of PG's essays and have seen some of his videos. This one is
awesome. The way he uses the slides or I should say the way he doesn't uses
the slides during the talk is how it should be. Whenever, I read about him and
see what he is doing, it makes me wish, can I be like him 10-15 years down the
line and have my own YC kind of thing in India.

------
wglb
What an excellent presentation. Benevolence not because it is good but because
it works.

------
thunk
3? 2:

 _Make desirables_

~~~
helveticaman
Supply demand.

